# glass top or no glass top?



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

glass top to prevent evaporation.


----------



## trap (Apr 10, 2010)

I vote - Keep it. 82 degrees will increase evaporation, plus no cover on light is a risk for splashing etc. Even if the occaisional water spot doesn't damage your light it will cause water spots that might be harder to clean than on the glass aquarium lid.

I may be a hypocrite, though, since I have no glass lid - but DO have acrylic lense on light. I also keep my aquarium at about 78 degrees.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks....


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Go topless Johnny!!!!  The glass top you reduce your lighting output. I'm not sure what kind of tanks everyone else has but I don't get any splashing in mine. Unless you have fish that will jump or shrimp (just in case they try to escape) I would say take it off.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually, clean glass barely impacts the light output (I've tested the PAR). Dirty/dusty glass does affect light output, however, but some consider this a virtue.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

jmowbray said:


> Go topless Johnny!!!!  The glass top you reduce your lighting output. I'm not sure what kind of tanks everyone else has but I don't get any splashing in mine. Unless you have fish that will jump or shrimp (just in case they try to escape) I would say take it off.


I was thinking the lighting would be more intense and direct. I guess the downfdall would be more evaporation and heat loss.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I took the top off my 55 gallon but I like the look of a topless tank. If you keep your tank at say 78-80F then evaporation is not too bad. Fish suicide is also another consideration. I believe glass only blocks UV light and plants don't really need that.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

i just took one side off and I can see how much brighter it is...


----------



## tanganyikatapwaterman (Dec 4, 2010)

Glass help protect plants from UV light BUT professionals use HANGING LIGHTS and there arent any glass shields!Just little bit hang up over water surface.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I use a hanging light with no glass shield and don't bother with a glass top on the tank. I love open-top tanks. The only time I'd put a glass top on it is if I were on vacation.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Light restriction due to the use of glass tops to me is a non issue as plants grow well in my tanks. As for the look of the tanks well,,,, 
that can be a good debate.

The evaporation rate is my concern. Living in Florida the AC is on more time than not and having left a tank open for emerged growth then seeing how much water was pulled by the conditioned air in my home the tops went back on. Everything has a cost.


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2011)

I leave my tops off only because its hard to open the lid with the lights in the way.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

johnny313 said:


> I have a 120G and I have a glass top. I keep the tank at 82 degrees. I also have a light fixture that doesn't have a glass shield.
> 
> keep it or lose it?


82 is kinda warm johnny

anyways

Water splashing will damage your bulbs on your light fixture. And some critters try to escape.

If you can get past that... go topless


----------



## trap (Apr 10, 2010)

Johnny, do you keep discus in a planted tank? hence, the high temp? If yes, start another post and tell how it is going. I really like discus and planted tanks but haven't put the two together...yet....


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

trap said:


> Johnny, do you keep discus in a planted tank? hence, the high temp? If yes, start another post and tell how it is going. I really like discus and planted tanks but haven't put the two together...yet....


yes I have discus. well, it started out a discus tank. I bought this tank as a complete set-up from an LFS that was closing up. I had 6 discus but 5 of them mysteriously died in less than 3 days. The one I have now is thriving. I'm debating if I should get another 5 or 6 from Hans in Delaware. 
The water temp is actually 87 controlled by a Ranco controller.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

mrchach said:


> 82 is kinda warm johnny
> 
> anyways
> 
> ...


my water is actually 87


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

i have a glass top on my 55g and it is kind of a pain to open it with the light on top. i'm debating going topless myself


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

giggity


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

I've always kept my 55 open-top. I just like the look of it. Hate the evaporation though  When I had Australian rainbows, I would find one on the floor now and then - they are very feisty fish. I think I scared them when I turned the light off or on. If you have active, crazy fish, keep the glass on!


----------

